# old games



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I used to play solitare on windows xp. Now I have windows 7 and I miss my old game. Is there any way I can get the old game?


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

click the windows icon in lower left of bottom bar and then a box will pop of part of which is gray on the right hand side...click games...and its under there


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Rocktown Gal said:


> click the windows icon in lower left of bottom bar and then a box will pop of part of which is gray on the right hand side...click games...and its under there


It's diffrent solitar:Bawling:


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

I like Free Cell myslef...try that


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

What kind of solitaire was it?


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

mnn2501 said:


> What kind of solitaire was it?


Old fashoned. Timed and I could left and right click to move cards, deal. Each time I'd win and the cards would go and bounce all over the screen.The game was on the computer ,not the internet.


----------



## CountryCabin (Mar 8, 2007)

7thswan said:


> Old fashoned. Timed and I could left and right click to move cards, deal. Each time I'd win and the cards would go and bounce all over the screen.The game was on the computer ,not the internet.


Swan its called 'classic solitaire', not sure if its out there to download, but you can do a search for it.

Good luck on finding it.


----------



## eyore (Jan 7, 2011)

If you have access to a windows xp computer then this may help you out. It's directions on how to copy them and put them on the other computer.
Replace The Terrible Windows 7 Games With The Classic XP Ones


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

deleated


----------

